# High Antibodies



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My doctor told me that I was positive for Hashimoto antibodies (no details) so I rung back and asked the nurse what my results were. She was vague (I already moaned about that in another forum lol) but this is what I got... I don't what these tests are in regards to the TPO TG ab etc

Thyroglobulin Antibody: she said the result was (in her EXACT words) twenty five six hundred (??wft?). In my rush to get info i just wrote that down (25600) and now i think that has to be wrong. I think perhaps she went to say 2500 and then saw it was closer to 2600...? Can you even get results that high? I will clarify when I go back to the doctor.

Thyroid Microsomal Antibody was the second test and it had a result of 6400.

Now I don't understand any of it except it helped diagnose my Hashis. The only other result I had that day was TSH 4.3

I had an ultrasound - i already asked about that in another forum but in case it is relevant - coarse echotexture, increased vascularity, several pseudo nodules subcentimetre, thickened isthmus.

I go back in about 3 weeks and i'm wondering if there are any tests i should be asking about? The Doc only has me down for Ft3 Ft4 and TSH before i see her.

Thanks for any help


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Get paper copies of your labs! So much can be lost in translation, especially over the phone.

I think you're on the right track--you've gotten an ultrasound, had your antibody levels tested and your doctor has the right tests down so far (FT3, FT4, TSH). When is your next appointment?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The doctors and nurses don't care as much as we do about specifics

My doctors office is now transcribing them and I have caught them not recording my FT-3 which irks me. I'm paying for tests they disregard and choose not to put into the records.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes I have definitely learnt my lesson  and now I will ask for a copy to be mailed to me. My appointment is the 5th Dec (that means I will have been on Levothyroxine 50mg for 8 weeks).

I read in here about so many doctors who get set on a certain test result or don't get the right tests done and it's made me a bit more 'confident' i guess to go back there and ask the right questions and make sure I get the right results. Of course I am so new to this that I'm still reeling with all the different tests and levels and symptoms and tablets etc so i thought i'd ask everyone who has been there and done that 

Thanks for the comments!


----------

